

The programming languages behind "the mother of all demos" - nnq
http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/3122

======
jayferd
Okay that's an awesome acronym. "Language for Systems Development" = LSD

~~~
RKoutnik
Reminds me of "There are two major products that came from Berkeley: LSD and
BSD. We don't believe this to be a coincidence." Jeremy S. Anderson

EDIT: Seems there's some confusion about the source and accuracy of the quote
[0]. Still funny, though.

[0] [http://www.lemoda.net/people/jeremy-s-
anderson/](http://www.lemoda.net/people/jeremy-s-anderson/)

